# BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 below freezing



## scott thompson (Nov 10, 2014)

I just bought the BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 this past summer. How does it work in temps below freezing? I want to use it to smoke a turkey this weekend. With the polar vortex in place it's going to be cold. Any concerns?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 11, 2014)

What type of smoker are you using?  Is it insulated or can it be insulated, like with a welder's blanket? 

I have a DigiQ DX2 but 50 degrees is as low as I've smoked with it having picked it up last June.  My guess is as long as you are using an AC power source and not a DC one there'd be absolutely no problem in freezing temps, especially if you take it and the blower right from the house to the smoker.  The blower might run constantly if you are using the setup on a WSM, UDS, PBS, etc without any insulation around the cook chamber. 

I'd be more concerned about slipping on the ice and dropping the turkey!


----------

